# Shotty recommendation



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Looking to try my hand at duck hunting don’t have much of a budget for a semi auto so I was just thinking about getting a used Mossberg 500. Any thoughts reccomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Look for an older Remington 870. They were built better than the Mossberg. The Mossberg will kill a duck though. It also depends on what gun fits you better. Check out several guns.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I don’t think you can go “wrong” with either a Remington 870 or a Mossberg 500. 

My personal preference would be the Remington. They are solid and proven.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've had a few different mossbergs in my life never had any issues. I know a few guys that use Remington's but prefer the 870s from the 80s.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I think they are talking about the 870 wingmasters and not the 870 express. Wingmasters are an excellent field fun but you will pay for one.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Remington 870 Super Magnum is very versatile and affordable, also much cheaper than a Wingmaster.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Either gun will work. Get what you can afford but most important what fits with waterfowl clothes on remember it's cold when you hunt. _DON"T_* wast* your money on super mags a 3" shell is all you need for ducks or geese. If you have friends that waterfowl hunt beg some different kinds shells from them and pattern your gun and find a choke shell combination that is affordable and your gun likes. Don't by into faster shells are better or more expensive are better. I shoot $12 a box 1400 fps steel and they work perfectly. If you end up with a Remington Improved cylinder will most likely be your go to choke tube. I have done over 500 shell, choke, gun, pattern tests with different gun makes and every Remington I have tested has liked factory Improved cylinder the best.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I've had an 870 Super mag since they came out with the composit stock (30 years?).
Can't waterfowl any more cuz i'm old with a horrible back.
These guys are correct, buy what you can afford but go with the Remy if you can. There have been literally 1000's of rounds through mine with no adverse affect.
My first Moss. 500 i bought from a friend. Had to take it in the first week to get the safty cleaned up (burr on inside) and chamber opened up. Any high powered shell shot through her would expand in the chamber and had to be forced out with a stick.
Kept that gun for a whole 2 weeks.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Hard to beat a Rem or Mosb if you go Mosb I had great use from a 835 and only shot 3'' for duck hunting and 3 1/2 only for turkeys I liked the over bored brl on the 835s for the pattering I used mine as a oar once also


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I think they are talking about the 870 wingmasters and not the 870 express. Wingmasters are an excellent field fun but you will pay for one.


the older wingmaster is built like a tank. if you find a good used one at a good price it'll make you a great gun. but the lighter newer express will still kill birds but then a Mossberg will kill them to. so just get what your budget will allow. but I would keep my eye out for a wingmaster.
sherman


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been shooting a Benelli Nova for quite a few years. It has been a great gun, and they are affordable.


----------

